# Vandy Vape Pulse X Kit



## MRHarris1 (15/8/18)

Any vendors at Vapecon going to have stock of this? Really want one.

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/18)

Vendors must all too busy preparing for Vapecon 2018. I am sure the Pulse X will reach our shores soon. The Pulse 80W is very popular.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/9/18)

anyone have stack as vapecon is over?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (21/9/18)

Also still waiting patiently. Told my wife I pre-ordered it. So when I get it locally she won't give me grief for buying another mod, especially after the amount I spend at Vapecon. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Also still waiting patiently. Told my wife I pre-ordered it. So when I get it locally she won't give me grief for buying another mod, especially after the amount I spend at Vapecon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



lol, then i’ve “preordered” for 2025

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (28/9/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Any vendors at Vapecon going to have stock of this? Really want one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk



Bump .......


----------



## lesvaches (28/9/18)

just ordered mine from @3FVape for $59.99 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-first-order-first-get-vandy-vape-pulse-x-bf-kit.t52559/#post-720529

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> just ordered mine from @3FVape for $59.99
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-first-order-first-get-vandy-vape-pulse-x-bf-kit.t52559/#post-720529


the wait begins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (28/9/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> the wait begins



this is going to be the longest weekend ever...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> this is going to be the longest weekend ever...


with 3fVape is the wait not a bit longer than that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jm10 (28/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> this is going to be the longest weekendS ever...



Ftfy



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (28/9/18)

jm10 said:


> Ftfy
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



ok, ok, beats waiting another few months for sa’s suppliers run out of the 80W BF’s and decide to start stocking the X kits....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (28/9/18)

lesvaches said:


> ok, ok, beats waiting another few months for sa’s suppliers run out of the 80W BF’s and decide to start stocking the X kits....


I feel a bet coming

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (11/10/18)

still waiting. two weeks and counting...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (11/10/18)

Sir Vape, has it in stock at R1320

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (11/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> just ordered mine from @3FVape for $59.99
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-first-order-first-get-vandy-vape-pulse-x-bf-kit.t52559/#post-720529


I ordered the G10 version from 3F Vape too, but I paid for DHL delivery - works out to only about a hundred bucks more than getting the standard version locally. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/10/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sir Vape, has it in stock at R1320
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


no G10 red/black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I ordered the G10 version from 3F Vape too, but I paid for DHL delivery - works out to only about a hundred bucks more than getting the standard version locally. Go figure.


yes, i should have done that....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dolfie (11/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I ordered the G10 version from 3F Vape too, but I paid for DHL delivery - works out to only about a hundred bucks more than getting the standard version locally. Go figure.


@Huffapuff keep us posted when you get it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (11/10/18)

Dolfie said:


> @Huffapuff keep us posted when you get it.


Will do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Package status: Alert
Destination: South Africa
Origin: China
2018-10-12 05:04 Delivered to airlines
2018-10-12 05:03 Guangzhou Processing Center, arrival
2018-10-11 12:52 Guangzhou processing Center, has been exported straight seal
2018-10-11 09:50 Guangzhou, has been exported to open and dismantle
2018-10-10 21:44 Guangdong Foshan Receiving Center, has left, the next station processing center
2018-10-10 11:10 Guangdong Foshan Receiving Center, has been sealed hair
2018-10-07 15:43 Guangzhou processing Center, has imported mutual seal (domestic warp)
2018-10-07 15:41 Guangzhou, return, remark (non-conformity of security)
2018-10-07 10:00 Guangzhou, import opened, notes (return)
2018-10-05 09:23 Guangzhou, has been exported to open and dismantle
2018-10-03 11:01 Delivered to airlines
2018-10-03 10:56 Guangzhou Processing Center, arrival
2018-10-02 10:33 Guangzhou processing Center, has been exported straight seal
2018-10-02 09:35 Guangzhou, has been exported to open and dismantle
2018-10-01 21:42 Guangdong Foshan Receiving Center, has left, the next station processing center
2018-10-01 16:34 Guangdong Foshan Receiving Center, has been sealed hair
2018-10-01 07:04 Guangdong Foshan Receiving and mailing center has been received
======================================
Powered by www.17track.net

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dobie (16/10/18)

2018-10-11 11:00 WITSPOS (HUB), In transit
2018-10-04 21:03 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit
2018-10-02 09:15 Arrived in the land of delivery
2018-08-08 23:20 Delivered to airlines

Just to give you an idea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (16/10/18)

Dobie said:


> 2018-10-11 11:00 WITSPOS (HUB), In transit
> 2018-10-04 21:03 CAPEMAIL (HUB), In transit
> 2018-10-02 09:15 Arrived in the land of delivery
> 2018-08-08 23:20 Delivered to airlines
> ...


@Dobie what shipping option did you select? I have parcels that has been Capemail(HUB) for a month now.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dobie (16/10/18)

MRHarris1 said:


> @Dobie what shipping option did you select? I have parcels that has been Capemail(HUB) for a month now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



This is actually a warranty replacement from VV directly, although the shipping source address follows the same path as @lesvaches package.

So I am unsure of the method but would assume normal China post.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Huffapuff (16/10/18)

Here's mine:
2018-10-16 15:45
CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA, Clearance processing complete at CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA
2018-10-16 15:37
CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA, Arrived at Sort Facility CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA
2018-10-16 06:20
CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA, Customs status updated
2018-10-16 01:55
DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES, Departed Facility in DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
2018-10-16 01:54
DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES, Processed at DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
2018-10-15 04:31
DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES, Arrived at Sort Facility DUBAI - UNITED ARAB EMIRATES
2018-10-14 14:42
HONG KONG - HONG KONG, Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG
2018-10-14 14:17
HONG KONG - HONG KONG, Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONG
2018-10-14 05:28
HONG KONG - HONG KONG, Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG
2018-10-14 04:23
HONG KONG - HONG KONG, Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG
2018-10-14 04:22
HONG KONG - HONG KONG, Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONG
2018-10-13 23:23
HONG KONG - HONG KONG, Shipment picked up
2018-10-13 11:33
Shenzhen,China, Depart from facility
2018-10-13 10:52
Shenzhen,China, Shipment operation completed
2018-10-13 04:19
Shenzhen,China, Shipment arrived at facility




1.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (16/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Here's mine:
> 2018-10-16 15:45
> CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA, Clearance processing complete at CAPE TOWN - SOUTH AFRICA
> 2018-10-16 15:37
> ...


holy hell

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (17/10/18)

Here she is 


After several experiences of waiting up to and over 3 months, I'm very happy to pay extra for DHL delivery.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (17/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 148766
> 
> After several experiences of waiting up to and over 3 months, I'm very happy to pay extra for DHL delivery.


Nice!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Armed (17/10/18)

Very nice . How is it? Im saving up for 1 as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 148766
> 
> After several experiences of waiting up to and over 3 months, I'm very happy to pay extra for DHL delivery.



Very nice 
Tell us how you like it once you've had some time with it @Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dolfie (19/10/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 148766
> 
> After several experiences of waiting up to and over 3 months, I'm very happy to pay extra for DHL delivery.


Very nice I am deciding between the black and red but see cammo is also comming . Wanted to buy one this month but had to made a choice between the pulse and a fishing rod and the rod won.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (20/10/18)

Very good Squonk @Silver tried and tested. They much better than the old 80watt ones!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

